# New student at Le Cordon Bleu



## dblak656 (May 30, 2014)

My name is Dee and I'm currently attending LCB in Tucker, GA (Atlanta). I'm only in my 2nd week but so far we've learned knife cuts (julienne, batonnet, brunoise, small dice and tourne), equipment identification, also made mayonnaise & tomato sauce. We're currently taking 3 classes within a 6 week period. We've had 2 quizzes, a test today on food safety, & have a practical on knife cuts tomorrow. I love it so far! I do not regret my decision to attend...it was between here & J&W in Charlotte, NC. I decided to post because I used to spend hours online researching culinary schools & whether I should apply or not. Didn't find much, so if anyone has questions I'd try my best to answer.


----------



## lowbow (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey Dee! I was interested in doing the pastry program at LCB in Tucker. I was wondering what the calendar was - how long does it last and are there any breaks? How many days a wk and how long are the days? Thanks!


----------



## dblak656 (May 30, 2014)

Hello! The program is 21 months with a 12 week externship included...each class is around 6 weeks long, with 1 week break in between each course. Classes are Monday-Friday aroubd 4 hours per day


----------



## dblak656 (May 30, 2014)

And of course you get the holiday breaks.


----------



## jackynguyen (Dec 16, 2015)

hello Dee, i'm an international student and i want to study Pastry program in Le Cordon Bleu, atlanta, GA. i dont know whether or not u get the notification from the school that this school will be closed in the middle of 2017. i know that news because i have just visited the school in Dec 16, 2015. Now it is hard for me to decide to choose this school for study. Can u help me some advise ? Please contact with me by email: [email protected]. i am looking forward to ur email. Thanks !


----------

